# Limbhanger down!



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

23 pounds, 10 3/8" beard, 1 1/4 & 1 5/16 Spurs!

After camping in the rain for 2 nights opening day has arrived!

I called this bad boy in on state land to about 100 yards, but he hung up on the other side of a ridge for about 30 minutes. I tried calling softer with no luck, he just gobbled and hung tight, so I decided to close the gap and try again. I moved about 50 yards his direction, sat against a big oak and called again. He gobbled time after time but wouldn't come any closer so I decided to take advantage of the wet ground and crest the ridge knowing he'd be in range. I slowly crept up the hillside and just as I came to the top I saw him, just as he saw me. I had my gun shouldered and let him have it at about 15 yards just as he started to run away. One quick follow up shot and dinner is served! My second bird in two years and a dandy.

~Dan~


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

nice one!!

he looks wet.:lol:


----------



## cgritzy (Feb 13, 2008)

congrats on a nice bird.


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

Way to go! Not too many of us have stalked up on a turkey before.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

He will look really huge once he dries up!!! Nice bird


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

Congrats on the great hunt. It sure is fun just hearing them gobble.


----------



## chris_l (Jan 11, 2008)

congrats on the bird and way to tough out the elements.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Way to get it done! Nice bird


----------



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice bird DGF, hell of a hunt. One bird down...5 to go.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Congrats! Nice bird. Having to work for it makes him that much more memorable.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

hb_brownie said:


> Nice bird DGF, hell of a hunt. One bird down...5 to go.


Too bad DGF wasn't on a real team


----------



## hb_brownie (Mar 2, 2009)

stinky,

so ya hows your "team" doing so far?...ya thats what i thought.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrates!! but your wet bird looks like it was put thew a blender lol.
Nice job bro.


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

What an awsome trophy congrats!!!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

That's a good one, nice job!


----------

